# Driving home after final full dose of RAI



## MaryMc (Oct 8, 2015)

I begin my RAI treatment Oct 26th. I have a call into the Nuc nurse with some questions but she hasn't called back. My main concern is that I live about an hour from the hospital. I go on the 26th for the initial uptake and then again the next day for some scans. That day they said I will be at the hospital all day and will meet with the nuc doctor in the afternoon. I always like to have someone with me when I see doctors to have a second set of ears. At first they told me I would come back on Wednesday for my full dose and couldn't have anyone with me as we would be in a car for too long together. Then they told me that the doctor might decide to give me my full dose on Tuesday at that appointment....So I shouldn't bring anyone with me that day also. I am concerned because I'm worried I will be very tired being off of meds to be able to drive myself to and from the hospital. What have others done in this situation? I really want to tell them that I only want the full dose on the Wednesday so that I won't be at the hospital all day and have to drive home alone! I wish they would call me back....I left a message 2 days ago!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I drove myself - I, too had an hour drive. My TSH was 72 and I did fine. If you think you will be unable to drive, your best (but not ideal) bet would be to have someone drive while you sit in the back on the passenger side.

PS - all the isolation instructions as well as possible symptoms of a reaction should be given to you on writing. They do understand people in withdrawal have the attention span and memory of a drunk gnat!


----------

